# Vanilla sql?



## dummy2k (9. Mrz 2017)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen "Vanilla sql" und normalen SQL? Google ist dabei nicht gerade hilfreich. Kennt jemand auch ein guten Tutorial dafür? Danke!


----------



## Joose (9. Mrz 2017)

Die Frage ist mal woher hast du überhaupt den Begriff "Vanilla SQL"? In welchem Zusammenhang hast du davon gelesen.

Ich glaube damit ist einfach ganz simples SQL gemeint (http://whatis.techtarget.com/definition/vanilla)


----------



## dummy2k (9. Mrz 2017)

Joose hat gesagt.:


> Die Frage ist mal woher hast du überhaupt den Begriff "Vanilla SQL"? In welchem Zusammenhang hast du davon gelesen.
> 
> Ich glaube damit ist einfach ganz simples SQL gemeint (http://whatis.techtarget.com/definition/vanilla)


Danke, klingt erklärend. Ich habe für ein neues Projekt diese Anforderung bekommen.


----------

